# How to remove Windows 8 and install windows 7?



## PLSG08 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys!

Recently my Aunt bought a PC with pre-installed Windows 8 and she got pissed off with the UI and interaction with it. She asked me to install windows 7 again (she's paying me to do it so why not?)

Now the problem is that how could I install Win7? I was planning on creating a new partition (I still need to learn how to do this) and install windows 7 there, then Once I boot in windows 7 I'll just format the drive where windows 8 was installed.

would that work?

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2012)

Back it all up, Run windows 7 setup, format the drive before the install (during setup), and boom perfect setup.

What laptop is it?


----------



## Drone (Nov 11, 2012)

Why remove? If they can't live with that ui just install classic shell


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 11, 2012)

It's an HP (nearly everything with HP is on win8 now) Do I really need to back everything up? even if she hasn't installed anything yet? she's was only using it for days and got pissed with it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2012)

no, if your not worried about saving anything she's done on the laptop, you don't have to worry about backing anything up.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well thanks for the tips guys!

@Drone: would that remove the Metro UI?, since that is the reason why she wanted win8 gone


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> Well thanks for the tips guys!
> 
> @Drone: would that remove the Metro UI?, since that is the reason why she wanted win8 gone



http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-completely-remove-metro-ui-from-windows-8/

Called RetroUI try googling that before you reset


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 11, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-com...rom-windows-8/
> 
> Called RetroUI try googling that before you reset




Hmm that's quite good...


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 11, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> Hmm that's quite good...



Have a go with that before you install windows 7 may save you the bother 

Watch some youtube clips before you buy it


----------



## Drone (Nov 11, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> Well thanks for the tips guys!
> 
> @Drone: would that remove the Metro UI?, since that is the reason why she wanted win8 gone



Yes it will turn off Metro. No need to uninstall Windows 8. Four reasons why:

1) HP no longer supports Windows 7

2) There won't be service pack 2 for Windows 7 

3) Windows 8 is more optimized than 7. No need to go back.

4) No need to waste your time.


This brings back start menu and turns off Metro

And these 11 alternative apps to built in metro apps.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2012)

Drone said:


> Yes it will turn off Metro. No need to uninstall Windows 8.
> 
> 
> This brings back start menu and turns off Metro
> ...



Having to do all that, plus learn Win 8 seems like a waste of time to me. I'd probably just do the reinstall.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

Easy. 

1) Back up all your data
2) stick in the Windows 7 DVD
3) Install. Delete partitions and everything during the beginning of the install.

ALTERNATE METHOD:

1) Back up all your data
2) Completely wipe the HDD using the latest version of GParted Live (you have to burn it to a CD and boot into it. You could use it on USB if you are an advanced user)
3) After you finished wiping it, place in the Windows 7 DVD and boot up the PC and install as normal.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 11, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Having to do all that, plus learn Win 8 seems like a waste of time to me. I'd probably just do the reinstall.



learn windows 8? theres nothing to learn when u do that, and it takes what? 2 minutes... its worth the time trust me

and depending on your pc specs the windows 7 install can take up to anywhere  from 8 minutes to 45 minutes, aka a waste of time, I factured 2 minutes in by how long it takes to download and install pokki, or start8 or w/e u only need 1, he mentioned alt aps because some are fitted to others tastes more

1.) ask your aunt for 20 dollars
2.) spend 5 on start8 < best start menu for windows 8 by far and only one worth paying for
2a.) if money is the issue then pokki is a free alternative, pokki is kind of ugly but it has its own app ecosystem and it can coinside with start8 if u want it to. and pokki is not the best free alternative, I cant tell you that and neither can anyone else, but I would prefer you choose classic shell, last time I tested it, it was kind of bugy but not the kind of buggy that frusterates you.. just the kind of buggy that annoys people like me because everything I use must work seamlessly
3.) download and install <-- 2 minutes
4.) done

start8 starts up to desktop, gives windows 7 like start menu, and lets you customize the hell out of it because of course that's the way stardock is and tada! Windows 8 Ultimate

off note: anyone else like start8 1.01 beta a lot more then the final version, omg the tutorial is so stupid and cluster fucked the beta was just; BAM! heres your start menu u fat bastard! that's the way I like it.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> learn windows 8? theres nothing to learn when u do that, and it takes what? 2 minutes... its worth the time trust me



Yeah, it's not hard to learn. It's about preference. Like me, for example, I prefer to despise Windows 8 and love Windows 7.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> learn windows 8? theres nothing to learn when u do that, and it takes what? 2 minutes... its worth the time trust me



Damn, that like completely contradics everything I've heard and read about making the swith from 7 to 8.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 11, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Damn, that like completely contradics everything I've heard and read about making the swith from 7 to 8.



yes because they like to stick with the crowd, u know what I do? I don't listen to anyone, and I don't read news about windows, because its all about getting their blogs/forums with a lot of hits and popularity and in a sense bring the hate groups together. 

what I do; is install it, play around with it, and enjoy it, and I gotta say.. Microsoft did a good job, I use the start menu on my desktop for working on the gpu database here at tpu, currently im at my parents house upgrading their pcs to windows 8 and staying a few days. 

im on a Athlon Dual-Core QL-60 cpu
1.75gb ddr2 ram laptop no start menu mod just on it to explore internet

and I boot up in 15 seconds sometimes less

* what I meant by nothing to learn is, there is nothing to learn about windows 8 at all (After) you install any of the start menus.*


PLSG08 im going to help you by providing direct links to everything you need which will be just 1 of the 2, the free option and the buy option
Buy: http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/

Free: http://sourceforge.net/projects/classicshell/files/latest/download


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Damn, that like completely contradics everything I've heard and read about making the swith from 7 to 8.



For computer savvy, relatively easy but might not like it. For the computer illiterate, there may be a significant learning curve.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah Metro sucks but I like pretty much everything else I've seen and heard about 8. But of course we think that funky UI is crap; it wasn't designed for the likes of us and our hardware. Metro alone is not a valid reason to dump 8, imo. There are ways to replace it as has been documented if you can't spend the time to learn it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Having to do all that, plus learn Win 8 seems like a waste of time to me. I'd probably just do the reinstall.



i would too.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, personally, I have my reasons for not jumping on the Windows 8 bandwagon.

1. I like the look of 7
2. I like the UI of 7
3. My computer is a 24/7 cruncher and I've heard of people having problems getting the Bionic crunching client to work properly on 8(serious deal breaker for me)
4. Why would I "upgrade" to 8, only to customize it to look like 7?
5. Boot times are meaningless to me. My computer, like I already stated, is a 24/7 cruncher. That means I don't shut it down, it doesn't hibernate, and it runs at 100% load all the time. Currently, my 2600k computer has been 17 days, 5 hours, and 42 mins since it's last reboot(that's only because of a reboot after updating my Bionic crunching client).
6. I am 100% satisfied with Windows 7

So because of those 6 reasons, I seriously doubt I'll "upgrade" to Windows 8 anytime soon.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 11, 2012)

I upgraded to Win 8 for two reasons;
1) So I could learn it and possibly help people if they need it.
2) It was $15, including Media Center

Other than that, from a usability standpoint it's the same after you add a couple of icons (for me anyway).
Also, if your Aunt does not like the Modern UI she is only one click (or touch) away from the desktop.

I will say from a cold boot, 8 takes longer to get to the desktop than 7 did for me.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 11, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Well, personally, I have my reasons for not jumping on the Windows 8 bandwagon.
> 
> 1. I like the look of 7
> 2. I like the UI of 7
> ...



I have 3 great reasons why you should just for the reasons u stated, 

1.) windows 8 uses less reasoures, meaning more points getting crunched per hour aka donating more time for a better cause.

2.) the latest client works absolutely perfect in windows 8 since build 7.0.31 and 38 is now available for windows http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=6698&sort=5

3.) I have a 3770K and I too was satisified with windows 7 100%, but the thing is.. its a false 100% because u just don't know what your missing until you have it, if someone would have told me hey man when I boot up to windows and my pc tells me the weather, the latest sports scores, other news, and over 500 apps I would say who cares I don't need all that shit im fine with the shit I have now... but its nice to have it.. and withing having to install it... windows 8 does this all for you immediately.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 12, 2012)

Well Guys I told my aunt about the alternatives and she's willing to cope with it. (I still did get paid tho  )

Now about win8, seeing me as getting a laptop with pre-installed Win8, I just want to boot to the desktop. So far I haven't heard anything bad about windows 8 (except for metro) but I think metro is kinda funky. I just want to be greeted by the lovely desktop.

Oh well I still have 2 weeks of shopping and 4 weeks to wait for the damn computer to arrive so I'll just do my research

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 12, 2012)

try this method for boot to desktop http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ndows-8-easily-and-how-to-boot-to-the-desktop


----------



## Kreij (Nov 12, 2012)

I just let my computer go to sleep instead of shutting it off and jump right back to the desktop as soon as I move the mouse. The only time I see the MUI is if I restart the computer, which is not all that often.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2012)

CTRL + X is the best thing you can use in windows 8. Also Start8 is a good start menu restorer. I did downgrade back due to wireless connection issues.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2012)

good lord people. if you can add your own gpu to your rig you can get a start menu up and running in windows 8...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> good lord people. if you can add your own gpu to your rig you can get a start menu up and running in windows 8...



LOL yea that is kinda my thinking.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 12, 2012)

I know, _riiiiight_?


----------



## PruGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

*Uninstalling Windows 8 and reinstalling Windows 7*

Microsoft locked users into Windows 8 once you have upgraded or did a clean install, since all Windows 8 hardware will be shipping with UEFI secure boot enabled by default. Furthermore, the Windows 8 operating system install will modify your BIOS to use UEFI by default.  If you have a newer hardware system with newer UEFI bios support, you MUST change your BIOS setting to boot the Windows 7 system disk using Legacy BIOS settings.  Failure to do this will result in the install locking up at the first screen.  This is true even if you try to do the install of Windows 7 from Windows 8 by loading your Windows 7 system install disk and running SETUP.  You will think all is well, until the system is ready to boot into Windows 7 for the first time.  It then locks up again.

If you are an unfortunate one that loaded Windows 8 on a hardware with a legacy BIOS, there is no option to reset the BIOS from UEFI BIOS to Legacy.  The only choice you have is to re-flash your BIOS, since the Windows 8 install has already updated it to UEFI to support their Secure Boot feature.

Re-flashing your BIOS back to it's previous version should allow you to do a clean boot of Windows 7, in most cases.

By the way, the above is true for Windows XP and VISTA (thank you very much, Microsoft!!)

GOOD LUCK! I'm told The Geek Squad charges $150.00 for this, and further advises ALL legacy hardware owners NOT to upgrade to Windows 8.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2013)

PruGuy said:


> Microsoft locked users into Windows 8 once you have upgraded or did a clean install, since all Windows 8 hardware will be shipping with UEFI secure boot enabled by default. Furthermore, the Windows 8 operating system install will modify your BIOS to use UEFI by default.  If you have a newer hardware system with newer UEFI bios support, you MUST change your BIOS setting to boot the Windows 7 system disk using Legacy BIOS settings.  Failure to do this will result in the install locking up at the first screen.  This is true even if you try to do the install of Windows 7 from Windows 8 by loading your Windows 7 system install disk and running SETUP.  You will think all is well, until the system is ready to boot into Windows 7 for the first time.  It then locks up again.
> 
> If you are an unfortunate one that loaded Windows 8 on a hardware with a legacy BIOS, there is no option to reset the BIOS from UEFI BIOS to Legacy.  The only choice you have is to re-flash your BIOS, since the Windows 8 install has already updated it to UEFI to support their Secure Boot feature.
> 
> ...



I have installed windows 8 multiple times and it didn't flash a UEFI bios to my motherboard?


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jan 4, 2013)

this thread makes me wanna upgrade, but is it really worth it? does 8 use up less resources? if i could make 8 look like 7 im in.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 4, 2013)

PruGuy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have installed and uninstalled Windows 8 (various versions)...  None have change the bios, tables, or anything on the systems.

Show the proof of your claims.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Jan 4, 2013)

xxdozer322 said:


> this thread makes me wanna upgrade, but is it really worth it? does 8 use up less resources? if i could make 8 look like 7 im in.



windows 7 transformation pack for windows 8 I guess


----------



## PruGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

*uninstalling win 8 and reinstalling win7*

There is No problem uninstalling win8d and reinstalling win8.  The problem comes when you want to install any other operating system on that same system. The Secure Boot feature doesn't allow you to do it, as it freezes up.

You can verify that the BIOS has been changed by disconnecting the hard drive prior to beginning the win 7 install from CD. When you do this, the install freezes at the first screen.

All subsequent win 8 installs proceed normally.

As a side note: Windows Home Server 2011 Restore is also useless as it does not support UEFI SECURE BOOT. I was able to use Windows Home Server 2011 with Win8, as Backups seemed to perform normally. However, these backups are useless since RESTORE does not boot, and freezes up.

My system:

SHUTTLE 67h3 with I5-2500 and 12 gb


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 for the Start menu route. Using W8 + Start8. Tested about 6 programs and it's the best I found.

There's a few more things you need to do, like set the default programs (all files default to metro apps, for example clicking on a jpg opens the images app instead of the previewer) but once you customize it to your liking is practically indistinguishable from W7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2013)

PruGuy said:


> There is No problem uninstalling win8d and reinstalling win8.  The problem comes when you want to install any other operating system on that same system. The Secure Boot feature doesn't allow you to do it, as it freezes up.
> 
> You can verify that the BIOS has been changed by disconnecting the hard drive prior to beginning the win 7 install from CD. When you do this, the install freezes at the first screen.
> 
> ...



False again, I have installed and reinstall windows 8/7/linux many times in the past 2-3 months without a single issue.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 4, 2013)

PruGuy said:


> Microsoft locked users into Windows 8 once you have upgraded or did a clean install, since all Windows 8 hardware will be shipping with UEFI secure boot enabled by default. Furthermore, the Windows 8 operating system install will modify your BIOS to use UEFI by default.  If you have a newer hardware system with newer UEFI bios support, you MUST change your BIOS setting to boot the Windows 7 system disk using Legacy BIOS settings.  Failure to do this will result in the install locking up at the first screen.  This is true even if you try to do the install of Windows 7 from Windows 8 by loading your Windows 7 system install disk and running SETUP.  You will think all is well, until the system is ready to boot into Windows 7 for the first time.  It then locks up again.
> 
> If you are an unfortunate one that loaded Windows 8 on a hardware with a legacy BIOS, there is no option to reset the BIOS from UEFI BIOS to Legacy.  The only choice you have is to re-flash your BIOS, since the Windows 8 install has already updated it to UEFI to support their Secure Boot feature.
> 
> ...




Are you sure? I installed W8 on my backup rig for a while and could go back to W7 with no problems, no BIOS flashing, no CMOS resetting, nothing. My backup rig is as legacy as it gets: LGA775 865PE board, DDR1 RAM, AGP slot, SATA1 ports, floppy, etc., etc. Only reason as to why I went back to W7 was because fast boot didn't play nice with the board (it actually took longer than normal boot) and I felt as if the system "stuttered" from time to time. I don't fault W8 for that thought, it's a wonder that it worked as good as it did on that old hardware:



TRWOV said:


> W8 works but has some rugged edges on this board. Haven't got BSODs but you can tell the system isn't performing 100%. Sometimes it takes a while for the system to acknowledge commands, like CTRl+ALt+Supr and startup times are longer than W7. I don't fault W8 for this though; it wasn't supposed to support such an old chipset.










xxdozer322 said:


> this thread makes me wanna upgrade, but is it really worth it? does 8 use up less resources? if i could make 8 look like 7 im in.



If you're happy with W7 don't bother. I wouldn't have upgraded myself if not for the $15 upgrade offer but I haven't found a reason to go back to W7 either. It took me about a week to tame W8 though but after that it's a smooth sailing. Start8 skips the Start screen and boots directly to Desktop, haven't seen a metro app in ages.


----------



## PruGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

*Uninstalling Windows 8 and re-installing Windows 7*

Thank you for your comments........

Here is what MS has done.

Microsoft has done its own implementation of secure boot for reasons it refuses to divulge; the public statements are that it is done for the security of users. A process of matching of cryptographic keys takes place at boot-time to ensure that one is booting a genuine copy of Windows 8 and that it has not been tampered with.

All Windows 8 PCs or laptops that are sold by grey-box or other dealers come with secure boot turned on. This means that one cannot install another operating system, either to replace Windows or as an addition, on the same box. Not unless the operating system can boot on a box that is configured for secure boot. Else, one has to get into the UEFI BIOS and turn off secure boot. This is possible on the x86 platform.

Motherboard manufacturers appear to be loath to use the term "secure boot" on their packaging; ASUS has a "Windows 8 ready" sticker on some boxes, with an instruction that readiness may depend on the updating of the BIOS or the installation of drivers.

*My guess is that you are using a pre-release copy of Windows 8*, and not the RETAIL version. If this is the case, you won't experience the problems that I have experienced. My Shuttle system has definitely undergone a BIOS change during Windows 8 install (actually, I did an upgrade with the $39.95 retail upgrade.) As I mentioned earlier, my system locks up WITH NO HARD DRIVE INSTALLED, while trying to do a clean install of Windows 7 from CD/ROM.  Installation of Windows XP causes the "blue screen of death".

It doesn't seem likely that this problem is unique to the Shuttle SH67H3, but Shuttle's support department and MS's support department have been unable to fix the issue. BIOS re-flash procedures have NOT restored the legacy BIOS, which is probably unique to Shuttle on this one system.  It's nice that their Bare bone systems also have a 3 year warranty.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 4, 2013)

Its not even that big of a deal not having a start menu. Can put anything you need quick access to either on desktop or the bottom bar. I've learned to live with it. I missed it at first but now that I haven't had it in a while, no problem.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

It wouldn't even take 5 minutes to teach someone the differences of win 8 to win 7 and how to use it.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 4, 2013)

Click Here for Start8

I purchased Start8 for 4.99 on a laptop that I recently picked up from Wal-Mart.  It's the HP Envy6-1129WM(Click) and only comes with Windows 8.  Great little laptop, highly recommend!

Start8 is the best utility I've bought in years, it gave me a chance to bring back the start button and get used to the differences in Windows 8 vs. 7.  If anything...it helped to ease the transition...Metro isn't all that bad once you get rid of all the pre-installed junk. I don't really use it much, but once there are a lot of apps, I could see myself using it more.

If a person doesn't like Metro in 8, get them this little program...works perfectly.

Best,

LC


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> It wouldn't even take 5 minutes to teach someone the differences of win 8 to win 7 and how to use it.



For some reason people have difficulty grasping change. I tried to show my friend a couple of things but there all freaked out over the difference


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetster said:


> For some reason people have difficulty grasping change. I tried to show my friend a couple of things but there all freaked out over the difference



PPL are just stubborn.


----------



## _Zod_ (Jan 4, 2013)

If you love DRM you will love Windows 8.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 4, 2013)

Why does everyone who likes Win8 think that the people who don't like it just jumped on the bandwagon of haters, this notion pisses me off, I bought Win8 I ran it for a month and uninstalled it. 

I gave it a really good going over and even replaced my 6+ month old Windows 7 installation, completely made the switch used a classic start menu and still did not like it, there are things that are too unnecessary, it's not intuitive, it still opens some files with metro apps by default, the metro store is lacking, the metro apps are buggy, it wasn't as stable as my Win7 install and I got regular crashes and reboots etc etc 

Needless to say I gave it as much of a chance as I could have, I have now gone back to Windows 7 and not had a single issue, I could care less there's no SP2 for Win7, it is optimised, intuitive and stable, the only time I see myself upgrading to Windows 8 is if DX12 brings something significant to the table, which I can't see happening. 

I have always been an MS OS early adopter, I ran Windows XP on a PII 266mhz with 256MB RAM for a long time and ran Vista when it was BETA all the way through to release when I bought it, until Windows 7 was released, I had no issues with either unlike Windows 8. 

But to each their own, I'm not saying because I didn't like it nor should anyone else, likewise the people who do like it should stop assuming people who don't have not used it and are just repeating what others have said. If the same arguments keep coming up for and against it it stands to reason that they are valid arguments and some people are going to dislike it.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 4, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Why does everyone who likes Win8 think that the people who don't like it just jumped on the bandwagon of haters, this notion pisses me off, I bought Win8 I ran it for a month and uninstalled it.



I don't think that. I think the people who dislike Win 8 are lazy and don't like trying to figure out new things. Give Linux a shot. After that go back to Windows 8, then you can talk to me about how much work it is to figure things out.


----------



## Raw (Jan 4, 2013)

*I had zero issues getting rid of Windows 8*



PruGuy said:


> Thank you for your comments........
> 
> Here is what MS has done.
> 
> ...



Are you saying this relates to just store bought computers like Dell and HP, etc?
I don't think you mean this to relate to what most of us use here @ TPU...custom built by the owner machines.
Correct me if I mis-understand.
I have uninstalled a RETAIL version of Windows 8 Pro because I just grew to flat out HATE it after some unpleasant and serious issues I experienced with it..(look at my past posts for that info)
I had zero issues getting rid of Windows 8 and installing Windows 7 x 64 to my harddrive.
There was NO bios change done by 8. I never saw a BIOS re-flash procedure attempt try to happen.
I still have my original BIOS version on my Asus mobo.
PS: I donated my Windows 8 Pro CDs to a local charity and THEY didn't even want them..lol. I had to beg them to take them. 
I didn't think they would be so up on computer related stuff at the Salvation Army. 

Please clear this up for me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 4, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> I don't think that. I think the people who dislike Win 8 are lazy and don't like trying to figure out new things. Give Linux a shot. After that go back to Windows 8, then you can talk to me about how much work it is to figure things out.



Well done skim readin my post and part quoting it  exactly my point about people who like Win8, you sound like a fanboy hating on me because I don't agree with you 

Just as a little FYI my pentium 3 HP is running Ubuntu and has been for 3 years of which I have had no issues with, so your argument is fail as I never said I couldn't figure it out, I said it's not as good/optimised, stable or intuitive as previous versions of Windows.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 4, 2013)

PruGuy said:


> Thank you for your comments........
> 
> 
> *My guess is that you are using a pre-release copy of Windows 8*, and not the RETAIL version. If this is the case, you won't experience the problems that I have experienced. My Shuttle system has definitely undergone a BIOS change during Windows 8 install (actually, I did an upgrade with the $39.95 retail upgrade.) As I mentioned earlier, my system locks up WITH NO HARD DRIVE INSTALLED, while trying to do a clean install of Windows 7 from CD/ROM.  Installation of Windows XP causes the "blue screen of death".



Nope, I'm using retail discs:







Just for testing I installed W7 on my HTPC (currently using W8 on it) on a spare drive. No problems downgrading.

Boards were Asrock Conroe865PE (backup rig) and Asrock H61M-GE (htpc). Asrock says H61M-GE is W8 ready: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61M-GE/

Now, I'm not saying that you didn't encounter issues just that they might not be as universal as you think.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Nope, I'm using retail discs:
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6807/img0979bh.jpg
> 
> ...



I have concurrent installs of Vista, Win7, and Win8, all running on the same machine.

And yes, I have flashed my boards to the most recent BIOSes, since *WINDOWS 8* doesn't work correctly without new BIOS.


:shadedshu






Oh, and that's been tried on nearly every board I have ever reviewed in the past 16 months.

That said, could be a problem with OEM boxes, who knows. Not retail off-the-shelf boards though, for sure. I would have been SCREAMING about it.


I still have boards that don't work right with Windows8, however. The list gets smaller each week, but one specific OEM has many many issues, or has sent be a shit-tonne of faulty boards.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my here we go again, another Help thread with a Windows 7 vs 8 sideshow.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> Oh my here we go again, another Help thread with a Windows 7 vs 8 sideshow.



Meh. Truly, I think people should just run both. I do. I like Windows8 a bit more, personally, but whatever. I like new things to play with. Some people find learning new things is hard.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 4, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. Truly, I think people should just run both. I do. I like Windows8 a bit more, personally, but whatever. I like new things to play with. Some people find learning new things is hard.



It just reminds me of the ATI vs nVidia fanboy crap that used to go on here (and still does, though not as bad anymore).


----------



## PruGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

*uninstalling win 8 and reinstalling win7*

Thanks for your responses.

According to what I have read, and experienced, Secure Boot is a reality.  It appears to be a problem with the Shuttle BIOS systems.  I am happy to learn this is MY problem and not more wide spread. I intend to send this system to Shuttle, and will report back when I learn the diagnosis.

The comments I made do apply, per conversations with MS SUPPORT.  Just how they apply to custom systems seems to be related to the hardware being used and the certifications thereof.

My system is a Shuttle XPC Barebones unit.

You would have to agree that system lock up WITHOUT a drive, would point to some change in BIOS. There is no other answer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/

http://classicshell.sourceforge.net/

http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/windows-8-classic-shell.html


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 4, 2013)

To get borderline insulting to me just because I choose not to upgrade to Windows 8 because I don't like the way it looks is quite childish IMHO. It has nothing to do with me being lazy, or scared of changed, or not wanting to learn something new. None of you know me personally, so don't even try to form an opinion of the type of person I am. I simply do not like the look and UI of Windows 8. If you like it, that's perfectly fine by me.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2013)

PruGuy said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> According to what I have read, and experienced, Secure Boot is a reality.  It appears to be a problem with the Shuttle BIOS systems.  I am happy to learn this is MY problem and not more wide spread. I intend to send this system to Shuttle, and will report back when I learn the diagnosis.
> 
> ...



Most consumer-grade boards have the option to enable or disable secure boot. I have it enabled on my current machines without any issues, fortunately, but that alone could be the source of the issues I have been having with other builds, for sure.


However...


If your BIOS does not have the option to disable SecureBoot, then that's the fault of the board maker, and doesn't have anything to do with Windows.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 4, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> To get borderline insulting to me just because I choose not to upgrade to Windows 8 because I don't like the way it looks is quite childish IMHO. It has nothing to do with me being lazy, or scared of changed, or not wanting to learn something new. None of you know me personally, so don't even try to form an opinion of the type of person I am. I simply do not like the look and UI of Windows 8. If you like it, that's perfectly fine by me.



Like I said, people who don't like it get flabbergasted by the Win8 fanboys as being n00bs/lazy/uneducated, funny how us who have given a fair chance still get blasted by the Win8 defenders lol 

My opinion is my own, I don't force it on someone else or mock someone/shoot down their credability because they don't agree with me, seems like thou doth protest too much lol


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 5, 2013)

@BarbaricSoul, NdMk2o1o,

I concur with your statements.

I believe that those members of the 'in crowd' will always shun those of us who choose our own way. In my opinion, it is their loss...


----------



## Melvis (Jan 5, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> It wouldn't even take 5 minutes to teach someone the differences of win 8 to win 7 and how to use it.



Your right it take more like 2hrs IF they didnt have someone there to teach them and lets face it not many will.

Just delete format the whole drive and put 7 on, she will love you for it then, its better to make a customer happy then telling one to learn it and get over it, trust me, customer is always right (even if they arnt)


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 5, 2013)

I understand people not wanting to install W8 but if you already got it pre-installed(like in OP's case) I don't know why would you get rid of it. There's nothing that W7 does that W8 doesn't do, save for supporting legacy tech and programs (W7 works like a charm on my 865PE system, W8 not so much) so why spend $100 or so for a W7 license when you can get rid of metro for $5 or $0 if you choose to?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 5, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Your right it take more like 2hrs IF they didnt have someone there to teach them and lets face it not many will.
> 
> Just delete format the whole drive and put 7 on, she will love you for it then, its better to make a customer happy then telling one to learn it and get over it, trust me, customer is always right (even if they arnt)



Dude that is clearly an exaggeration. I learned all the new tricks to win 8 within 5 minutes of google searching and self use. Its not like I'm some sort of genius either to have done so. 
You have to want to learn before you can actually learn. Most people are just stubborn, they just won't change no matter what. 

If stubbornness is ones excuse to stay on 7 then be my guest but honestly Win 8 is refreshingly nice. If you look back at my old comments on win 8 they are all neutral so its not like I'm some fanboy either. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2699999&postcount=164

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2634260&postcount=21


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 5, 2013)

Windows 8 is a piece of piss to get your head around and it functions great. A few weeks with it and I am really enjoying the subtle differences from 7, metro functionality is easy with a mouse as well and once I looked into a couple of things (2 min google) all my games have been equal in performance(some even better than 7).

Quick tip - if any of you have tried d3doverrider and found that it doesn't seem to work in windows 8 providing vsync/triple buffering. Click the game.exe in question and change compatibility to windows 7. D3doverrider will now work with that game.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 5, 2013)

PruGuy said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> According to what I have read, and experienced, Secure Boot is a reality.  It appears to be a problem with the Shuttle BIOS systems.  I am happy to learn this is MY problem and not more wide spread. I intend to send this system to Shuttle, and will report back when I learn the diagnosis.
> 
> ...





cadaveca said:


> Most consumer-grade boards have the option to enable or disable secure boot. I have it enabled on my current machines without any issues, fortunately, but that alone could be the source of the issues I have been having with other builds, for sure.
> 
> However...
> 
> *If your BIOS does not have the option to disable SecureBoot, then that's the fault of the board maker, and doesn't have anything to do with Windows.*



cadaveca has stated it nicely...  

@PruGuy and others who want to read about it...here is a little more info from Microsoft.
Quote from the MS web page --> Protecting the pre-OS environment with UEFI


> UEFI has a firmware validation process, called secure boot, which is defined in Chapter 27 of the UEFI 2.3.1 specification. Secure boot defines how platform firmware manages security certificates, validation of firmware, and a definition of the interface (protocol) between firmware and the operating system.



Microsoft did not develop it, they are just using the "Secure Boot" feature of the UEFI specification.
Any business/group/etc. can obtain a certificate to use this feature with any OS produced.
It is basically another level of security... it tries to plug one of the biggest gaps in OS security(the boot path).

UEFI.org's download page:www.uefi.org


----------



## Naito (Jan 5, 2013)

Another alternative is to use StartIsBack. Pretty much Start8, but cheaper. Unlike Start8, though, it doesn't install a service, thus is lighter. Apparently it wraps into explorer to access portions of the Start menu code still existent in Windows 8. Obviously it isn't quite as refined as Start8 and there are a few small inconsistencies between it and the Win7 menu, but there are no major issues that I have found. I have purchased both, but prefer StartIsBack. I originally only installed it, not because I disliked Metro, just found that I wasn't using Metro apps enough to warrant the need for the Start screen, especially when there are great alternatives. 

On a side note, I have found Windows 8 to be very enjoyable to use on my Asus UX31. No issues, great performance, slightly better battery life.


----------



## pampaatty (Jan 18, 2013)

*W8 removal*

I appreciate the input on uninstalling W8.  I used the beta version on a netbook (2 years old)  for a year and after getting used to the interface, I liked it.  I liked it so much that when prompted to upgrade or deal with rebooting W8 every two hours, that I paid the $39.95 and got the download to W8pro. Guess what?  The OS then decided that my monitor failed to set to a high enough resolution to work (I could see only 1/2 of my screen.)  What to do?

I called MS and explained the the problem.  The teck told me I could never get around this limitation of my monitor and I could never run W8, even though I liked it.  I was refunded the $39.95 and billed $14.95 for a DVD of W7 to be sent to me.  I am still waiting on it to arrive.

Meantime, I found the original W7 disks and attempted the install over W8.  It took all day (including 125 updates) but it finally completed, and as of this morning, is working just fine.

But, the new laptop my brother in law got for Christmas has W8 on it.  My sister got on it and somehow put in a password as administrator, (of course, she can not remember even doing it) and now the machine will not allow any downloads or other material to be installed.  That brings me to this post.  I was hoping to install W7 on their new machine.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-8-gaming-performance,3331.html

Looks like some HUGE gains going to Windows 8 and having to purchase GUI packages because MS tried to be Apple. *rolls eyes*

Easiest option instead of buying a windows 7 license would be to buy a Windows 8 Pro upgrade and then downgrade to Windows 7, while HP may not support it I highly doubt if you have sufficient searching skills and take advantage of things like... driverpacks.net you will have no issues getting the system fully functional with Windows 7, I'm still getting new Windows 8 laptops to run XP.

One more free option you could try if you are interested in just having a start button-
http://sourceforge.net/projects/classicshell/?source=directory


----------



## Drone (Jan 23, 2013)

Microsoft Certified Professionals Will Apparently Help You “Downgrade” From Windows 8 To Windows 7 For A Fee

LOL!


----------

